# Quick D5000 and 50mm autofocus question



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Nikon d5000 and want to pick up the 50mm f/1.8D AF lens but I'd like to know if it will autofocus with my camera. According to Nikon's website it says "autofocus: yes" under the lens and my camera says it is compatible with D type lenses, just that if it doesn't have built in autofocus then my camera cannot autofocus with that lens. 

Does the "autofocus: yes" bit mean it has built in AF and will thus work with my camera?


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 19, 2009)

the cheap 124 dollar one will not autofocus on your camera, the 320 something dollar one will

they will all autofocus on the d70+


----------



## dhilberg (Dec 19, 2009)

The 50mm f/1.8 and the 50mm f/1.4 AF-D will not AF on the D5000. You'll need the 50mm f/1.4 AF-S lens for that.


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe you need a "G" lens, those are the ones with the motor inside the lens right?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 20, 2009)

clbd39 said:


> I believe you need a "G" lens, those are the ones with the motor inside the lens right?


 
"G" stands for gelded, nothing at all to do with AF.

The "baby Nikon" series of cameras DO NOT have an AF motor in the camera body, so they have to build the motor into the lens to make it AF.

Baby Nikon camera bodies are = D40, D40X, D60, D3000, and D5000.

These bodies REQUIRE AF-S lenses to AF. AF-S are the ONLY lenses which will AF on the baby Nikons, but the AF-S lenses will also AF on all other Nikon AF camera bodies (both film and digital).

ANY other Nikon AF film SLR or DSLR has AF motor in body and will AF with ANY Nikon lenses, INCLUDING the AF-S, AF, AF Nikkor, AF-D.

Think that makes snese....


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2009)

G is gelded, in that Nikon removed the aperture ring from all the G-mount lenses.

All the G-series lenses have a focusing motor in the lens, so the G-series lenses will work on the baby Nikons with full autofocusing and light metering. The G series began with the old 70-300 G and some other low-cost lenses. It has expanded now to the professional lenses, like the 200/2, 300/2.8, the 400,500,600 superteles, 200-400, 70-200 VR series, the 60mm AF-S G and 105 AF-S G macro lenses, and most recently the 35mm 1.8 AF-S G and 50mm 1.4 AF-S G lenses.

The only Nikon 50mm lens that will autofocus on the baby Nikons is the 50mm 1.4 AF-S G model.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 20, 2009)

Crap. Knew I should have got the d90...if only I'd had the money. 

How much of an inconvenience would it be to have to use only manual focus? I looking into this lens for indoor shots, probably mostly of people. Not really portraits but just pictures of people doing stuff, get togethers, etc.

Or is there another lens I should be looking at?


----------



## jdag (Dec 20, 2009)

Nikon_Dude said:


> Crap. Knew I should have got the d90...if only I'd had the money.
> 
> How much of an inconvenience would it be to have to use only manual focus? I looking into this lens for indoor shots, probably mostly of people. Not really portraits but just pictures of people doing stuff, get togethers, etc.
> 
> Or is there another lens I should be looking at?



Probably the closes and least expensive option for you would be the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 AF-S lens.  It is about $200.  Here's an example, but many retailers sell for same cost.

Many people consider it as good or better than the 50mm anyhow, so I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## DScience (Dec 20, 2009)

Nikon_Dude said:


> Crap. Knew I should have got the d90...if only I'd had the money.
> 
> How much of an inconvenience would it be to have to use only manual focus? I looking into this lens for indoor shots, probably mostly of people. Not really portraits but just pictures of people doing stuff, get togethers, etc.
> 
> Or is there another lens I should be looking at?



Bro manual focusing is cake with that lens. The only thing you'll miss out on is moving objects...but anything still, it is actually quite fun!


----------



## Goontz (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to agree with DScience. The only thing you'll really not be able to shoot when having to manual focus is things that are moving. As long as you have the time to set up your shot, manual focus is no problem and your camera even still has a little green light in the viewfinder that will come on when you nail the focus. If you really want AF, or plan on trying to get quick shots on moving subjects, the 35mm prime suggested above will probably be a better option.


----------



## Dwig (Dec 20, 2009)

Derrel said:


> ...
> All the G-series lenses have a focusing motor in the lens...



At present, this is true and since Nikon seems to be phasing out the antiquated AF and AF-D lenses that require an AF motor in the body it seems likely that it will remain true for the foreseeable future. Technically, the "G" designation has nothing to do with autofocus, as stated in an earlier post. Its association with AF-S lenses is only a coincidence.

Also, the so called "baby" Nikons, their more entry level models, work with both the AF-S and AF-I lenses. Both series have internal focusing motors. The AF-I lenses were Nikon's first series of internal motor lenses. The AF-S lenses use a more advanced motor. Its not likely that Nikon will introduce any more AF-I lenses using the older style motor.

The AF and AF-D lenses lack their own motors and require bodies with their own AF motors. This was Nikon's original approach to AF and they give all indication that they are phasing it out. The more advanced bodies currently still have AF motors for compatibility with the older AF design and some of the older design lenses remain in Nikon's current catalog. All recent introductions have been AF-S as this is the better approach to AF.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't think that "all" G lenses have an AF motor in the lens, so I am not sure that is a totally correct statement. Thought it was just AF-S, which are also G lenses.

Here is a "G" lens that does not have AF motor in lens. Am just using KR's link because of the good photo of the llens.

Nikon 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G

Definitely a G lens, definitely no AF motor in lens.  Unless I am mistaken.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2009)

DScience said:


> Nikon_Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. Knew I should have got the d90...if only I'd had the money.
> ...


Plus, the lens is a "D" type lens. That means it sends distance info to the camera's CPU and the D5000 will know when focus has been achieved.

When that happens, it will light the in-focus indicator in the viewfinder. You just pick the focus point, and turn the focus ring manually until the in-focus indicator lights up in the viewfinder.

Your D5000 should have a function known as "Rangefinder Mode". Look it up in the Users Manual.


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you all for clearing up the "G" thing, it was late and I don't know what I was thinking lol "AF-S" is the right term

But, as far as manual focus with the 50mm f/1.8 on your camera, you may want to borrow the lens from someone or try it out and see what it's like, I know when I tried to lens on my D40x it would look in focus when I was about the take the picture, but then it would be blurry on the preview screen and ultimately on my computer

Once I got the D80 it was an amazing lens, this may have just been a fluke with the older D40x and maybe you'll capture exactly what you see with your camera, regardless, have fun with your camera, learn and then upgrade and enjoy more


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy way to try AF and get used to it enough to see if you can deal with it is to turn AF off on your lens or camera body, wherever the switches are in your case.  Then follow suggestions above, look for green light inside viewfinder, and shoot.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to get my hands on a 50mm to try it and see how I like before buying one. Come to think of it one of my friends that has a D300 might have one. 

I believe I can get my hands on that 35mm for $156 or something like that so might pick up one of those.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 21, 2009)

Would you guys recommend getting the cheaper 50mm and manual focusing it or spending a little more for the 35mm AF-S lens for a D40 owner?


----------



## Goontz (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Would you guys recommend getting the cheaper 50mm and manual focusing it or spending a little more for the 35mm AF-S lens for a D40 owner?


Depends on how much you mind always focusing manually  I'd probably recommend the 35mm AF-S.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am thinking I will mostly be shooting people inside with a prime lens so I think the ability to focus fast would kind of be important.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 21, 2009)

That's kinda what I was thinking too.


----------



## jdag (Dec 21, 2009)

To me, the 35mm.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikon_Dude said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too.



Did you decide which you are going with yet?


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 21, 2009)

Most likely the 35mm. But I'm not sure yet if I'm buying one now or next paycheck. Still have some christmas shopping left to do. 

Although there is a 50mm on craigslist for 100 bucks that is tempting.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> I am thinking I will mostly be shooting people inside with a prime lens so I think the ability to focus fast would kind of be important.




If you're shooting inside you may not have the room to get everything you want in the frame with the 50. I've got the 35 and it rarely leaves the camera (unless I'm shooting something where I need my 50-500mm Sigma).

Oops, I guess that may not be relevant to the OP.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 21, 2009)

No it is relevant because I want this lens for indoors as well.


----------



## clbd39 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikon_Dude said:


> No it is relevant because I want this lens for indoors as well.




That is a valid point, you can only fit a person or two in the frame if you're in a fairly small room

Did you get the 18-55mm lens with your D5000?  If so, set it to 35 mm and set it to 50mm and check out what you can see...

Was the tip mentioned earlier? lol if not there it is, if it was, i'll re-emphasize it


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes I do have the 18-55 and I actually just did that in my room before I got on here and at 50mm it looks like I would be hard pressed to fit more than 1 or 2 people in a shot so I'm leaning towards the 35 even though its a bit more money.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 24, 2009)

Picking up the 35mm along with a sb-400 flash for $250 for both used tomorrow morning.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats. I think you'll be quite happy with both.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 25, 2009)

I got to use them briefly tonight, and this lens kicks some serious ass. Even though the flash is the cheapest one nikon makes, it is a million times better than the built in one for the sole reason of being able to bounce the flash. 

The clarity of this lens compared to the kit 18-55 is SO much better. And it can do so much more with varying the depth of field, it's going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrat on the new lens. I was going to say go with the 35mm. I had the 50mm and it was a sharp lens but did not offer the width I needed. I got rid of it and went with the sigma 18-50 f2.8 and have been very happy. I think the 35 will make you happy.


----------



## jdag (Dec 25, 2009)

I used my 35mm 1.8 for the family Christmas celebration last night.  I am absolutely thrilled with the results.  What a great lens!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 26, 2009)

Me too. My dad wanted me to take some pictures today of him and our dog and I think they came out very well. Had to scrap a bunch because the dog would look away or my dad wouldn't listen to what I told him to do it came out looking awkward. But the clarity was excellent. Had some fading sunlight outside but I used to flash to even out the shadows and I think it came out fairly smooth. Very happy with the lens and would recommend it to anyone considering it as an addition to the kit lens.


----------

